# skywalker nightmare



## sdrdrywall

I've been using skywalkers for 3 years .my 2nd pair of 2.0s broke the other day through the footplate busted up my knee and hand on concrete so after some help from brandon at walltools they sent me a new pair of 2.1s great I'm setting them up and the latch breaks off in my hand .pos!!!!!!! Call them back they send me a new latch nothing like fixing 1 day old stilts as I'm trying to get the pin out the whole latch system breaks in half and falls off  call marshalltown back now they won't give me a new one say they're trying to fix that craplatch system I've had it I bought a new pair of s2 magnesium stilts and I hate them .anybody wanna buy a pair cheap? I give.up :furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

So you're not happy with the skywalker 2.1's?
And you hate the S2 magnesium stilts also?

Honestly, I've had a pair of marshalltown QLT for about 4 years, and finally a rivet broke on one side which caused me to retire them.
But I wasn't even using that pair anyways, I've been using the original skywalkers for the last year and half.
Anyways, because my QLT's broke I had to buy another pair for my employee. And he's not a fan of the skywalkers, he likes his older style QLT's, anyways, they were on sale at my local supplier so I picked him up a pair for a good deal. I tried them out after assembling them and I felt like a new born baby! I could barely friggen walk! They were the most uncomfortable pieces of Sh!t I had ever used!!
I will never go back to anything other than skywalkers.
The foot plate was so small I was twisting my ankles, my feet kept wanting to role off the foot plate.
I'll let Marshalltown work out the bugs in there new 2.1's then might pick up a pair down the line.
Right now, my original skywalker's are like walking on clouds.


----------



## sdrdrywall

The problem is nothing else walks like a skywalker I love how they feel but don't like falling on my azz because they keep breaking


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

My Duras go for years without needing repairs. Go figure.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

I agree with sdrdrywall, nothing I've tried comes close to the way a skywalker feels. I've never had any problems with them breaking either.
I won't even try to go on an older pair of stilts now. 
I seriously thought I was going to die going back to those QLT's.


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> So you're not happy with the skywalker 2.1's?
> And you hate the S2 magnesium stilts also?
> 
> Honestly, I've had a pair of marshalltown QLT for about 4 years, and finally a rivet broke on one side which caused me to retire them.
> But I wasn't even using that pair anyways, I've been using the original skywalkers for the last year and half.
> Anyways, because my QLT's broke I had to buy another pair for my employee. And he's not a fan of the skywalkers, he likes his older style QLT's, anyways, they were on sale at my local supplier so I picked him up a pair for a good deal. I tried them out after assembling them and I felt like a new born baby! I could barely friggen walk! They were the most uncomfortable pieces of Sh!t I had ever used!!
> I will never go back to anything other than skywalkers.
> The foot plate was so small I was twisting my ankles, my feet kept wanting to role off the foot plate.
> I'll let Marshalltown work out the bugs in there new 2.1's then might pick up a pair down the line.
> Right now, my original skywalker's are like walking on clouds.


 The rivets fell out of my QLT's about 2 months after I bought them. That was 4 years ago.. A few sheet metal screws ,and they were good to go ...8ft ceilings only. 2buck jr aint got chit on me! I can break a tool faster than you can open the box!!


----------



## moore

p.a. Rocker said:


> my duras go for years without needing repairs. Go figure.


 king of stilts!


----------



## moore

moore said:


> king of stilts!


 7 YEARS OLD ..replaced foot pads /springs and cuffs ..good for another 7 years!:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall

ya i buy the cheap circle brand stilts. I bought a new pair the old ones went 10 years. Changed them because the threads were stripped...that and i like buying new ...stuff.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

sdrdrywall said:


> I've been using skywalkers for 3 years .my 2nd pair of 2.0s broke the other day through the footplate busted up my knee and hand on concrete so after some help from brandon at walltools they sent me a new pair of 2.1s great I'm setting them up and the latch breaks off in my hand .pos!!!!!!! Call them back they send me a new latch nothing like fixing 1 day old stilts as I'm trying to get the pin out the whole latch system breaks in half and falls off  call marshalltown back now they won't give me a new one say they're trying to fix that craplatch system I've had it I bought a new pair of s2 magnesium stilts and I hate them .anybody wanna buy a pair cheap? I give.up :furious:


Same with 2bjr, I think I was one of the 1st to say on here they fall apart fast. Guess he's just faster at finding the weakest link on any tool


----------



## SlimPickins

I've had my skywalkers since 2006, I had to tighten some screws once.

I've found that the height adjustment latches are a little sticky sometimes. Other than that.....I won't wear anything else (although on occasion I've been tempted hearing you guys rave about the other kinds.........mine seem a little heavy)


----------



## Chad64

Dura stilts are the best man I've had the same pair for like 10-12 yrs just changed the foot pads on them. I use then every day too! Just minor replacement parts and maintenance on them and they will last forever!


----------



## Chad64

Moore has it right foot pads springs and cuffs that's all u need maybe every 7 yrs


----------



## gazman

I have used Duras for decades but I am wearing Skywalkers at the moment. one thing that I have found with the Duras is that the hole on the inner leg where the wing nut goes through wears oval. I came up with a fix for the problem. I drilled the oval hole out to 8mm and got some car steel fuel line and cut it so as it was about 1/16 longer than the leg is wide. Then put it through the re-drilled leg, then taped the ends with a hammer to burr the end so as it would not slip out. After you have done that you may have to touch up the ends of the fuel line with a file so as the leg slide into the outer leg smoothly. By doing this your weight is supported over the a wider area. Once you have done this they will out last the rest of the stilts:yes:


----------



## Stopper

I use skywalkers , after having used Dura stilts for years and they took a wee bit of getting use to but I prefer them.
I might have to look into making my own more reliable straps for them though, maybe just an extra velcro strap 

When I undo mine i have to wiggle the top latch up and down as I pull it out to get it to release


----------



## James Stafford

Chad64 said:


> Dura stilts are the best man I've had the same pair for like 10-12 yrs just changed the foot pads on them. I use then every day too! Just minor replacement parts and maintenance on them and they will last forever!


and, if the dura stilts are adjusted correctly to fit the user, they're pretty comfortable and easy to walk on.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

sdrdrywall said:


> I've been using skywalkers for 3 years .my 2nd pair of 2.0s broke the other day through the footplate busted up my knee and hand on concrete so after some help from brandon at walltools they sent me a new pair of 2.1s great I'm setting them up and the latch breaks off in my hand .pos!!!!!!! Call them back they send me a new latch nothing like fixing 1 day old stilts as I'm trying to get the pin out the whole latch system breaks in half and falls off  call marshalltown back now they won't give me a new one say they're trying to fix that craplatch system I've had it I bought a new pair of s2 magnesium stilts and I hate them .anybody wanna buy a pair cheap? I give.up :furious:



think it is like my old lumbia zook. never ran right, I never seen a col taper run so crappy all it's life, finally seen a good one the other day, seen a few defects my col taper had in comparison, my skywalkers broke at the ankle, but for some reason the other one did not, mind you I loaned em to fatty from cracktown,

the other thing bout skywalkers is they rate em for tapers under 250 lbs, maybe this is the reason 2beerbellycunuck







:jester: has the other kind


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Bazooka-Joe said:


> think it is like my old lumbia zook. never ran right, I never seen a col taper run so crappy all it's life, finally seen a good one the other day, seen a few defects my col taper had in comparison, my skywalkers broke at the ankle, but for some reason the other one did not, mind you I loaned em to fatty from cracktown,
> 
> the other thing bout skywalkers is they rate em for tapers under 250 lbs, maybe this is the reason 2beerbellycunuck:jester: has the other kind


You may be right Joe:yes:

I tried 2bjr's skywalkers a few weeks ago, he said you lean forward on them more, compared to the dura's. I was like lean forward:blink:, that's all the bloody things wanted to do:furious:. And when you stood stationary , all you did was weave and wobble, but I didn't fall down:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> You may be right Joe:yes:
> 
> I tried 2bjr's skywalkers a few weeks ago, he said you lean forward on them more, compared to the dura's. I was like lean forward, that's all the bloody things wanted to do:furious:. And when you stood stationary , all you did was weave and wobble, but I didn't fall down:thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall

Marshalltown offered me a pair of the qlts is it too much to ask that the 300 dollar stilts I bought be replaced with something. That doesn't break in 5 min what pos it just q ridicules situation .well done marshalltown :furious:


----------



## dieselman350

Sur stilts for me have Dura stilts also but prefer the sur-stilts


----------



## icerock drywall

MY *skywalker nightmare quick adjustment fell apart on me ...they sent me a new one (left leg ) so now I have one super tight one and one loose one ...need a new pair and I dont know what to get next...I like how fast I can jump up on them and start working but they are so  cheep:furious::boxing:*


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

icerock drywall said:


> MY *skywalker nightmare quick adjustment fell apart on me ...they sent me a new one (left leg ) so now I have one super tight one and one loose one ...need a new pair and I dont know what to get next...I like how fast I can jump up on them and start working but they are so  cheep:furious::boxing:*


Had mine for 5 years the shoe swivel broke that's about it.... replaced the leg ties just recent


----------



## icerock drywall

5 years for me as well ...274 lb dont help.I like my coors light


----------



## 2buckcanuck

274 pounds eh'

So if you were to punch a certain Kiwi(man) really really hard, how many layers of drywall do you think you could knock him through:whistling2:

Just wondering:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> 274 pounds eh'
> 
> So if you were to punch a certain Kiwi(man) really really hard, how many layers of drywall do you think you could knock him through
> 
> Just wondering:jester:


...............


----------



## A smooth finish

I bought a pair of skywalkers recently. But I have come to realize you cant really rest on your heals. Which I tend to do even with out stilits on is there any adjustment that helps with that. I almost feel backwards the first couple times with them.


----------



## eastex1963

I've got a pair that my lead guy wears. I got on them and went back to my dura stilts. I couldn't get used to them. As for resting on your heels, have you tried to adjust the spring on the foot? Tinker with it a bit and that will probably help.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I used dura-stilts most of my life. Got a pair thats over 20 years old(yes, I keep em re-built)

Had to go to S2-mags cause of arthritis, can't beat em for comfort,,PERIOD

I have the skywalkers too, and I like em WAY better than dura-stilts. I haven't had a single problem with them since I got em out of the box,,, perhaps you guys might want to think about doing a little maintenance on em,,, like cleaning em off every once in awhile. LOL

To sum it up,, as a dura-stilt guy since 1973,,,,, Get some S2's,,,, or at least the Skywalkers. IMHO,,, dura-stilts are in the horse and buggy days,,,, top of the line, way back then, but,, things are differant today.


----------



## Kiwiman

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I used dura-stilts most of my life. Got a pair thats over 20 years old(yes, I keep em re-built)
> 
> Had to go to S2-mags cause of arthritis, can't beat em for comfort,,PERIOD
> 
> I have the skywalkers too, and I like em WAY better than dura-stilts. I haven't had a single problem with them since I got em out of the box,,, perhaps you guys might want to think about doing a little maintenance on em,,, like cleaning em off every once in awhile. LOL
> 
> To sum it up,, as a dura-stilt guy since 1973,,,,, Get some S2's,,,, or at least the Skywalkers. IMHO,,, dura-stilts are in the horse and buggy days,,,, top of the line, way back then, but,, things are differant today.


So what you're saying is the S2 mags are far superior than the skywalkers? are they much lighter? I ask because my skywalkers are getting sloppy in every bolt and latch and I might look at updating them instead of fixing them.
Good to see you're back spending more time here by the way, some of us still need to pick your brains.....before the vultures land :whistling2:


----------



## chris

Been on the 

S2,s for 10 plus years and had to use duras for about 6 months ( long story) OUCH. I got some new S2,s and like them even more than the last. Ive tried the skywalkers at the supply house and thought they felt good on but I didnt like all the bindings/strapping. They looked like they could be a pita to keep clean. S2 Mags all the way:thumbup:


----------



## BLB

Just found your post. Might be too late but, I have owned many stilts in the past 26 years.The Marshalltown Skywalkers 2.0 were awesome and took a lot of jumping, dancing, torque, and work. They had a few updates over a few years (2.1) and some were good. the last pairs they were selling had a bunch of problems. The calf straps were the worst for me. They all freekin broke near the rivet... on three pair. I have taken to making my own straps to keep them going. One pair blew out the piston on the foot... second time wearing them! They are/were my favorite stilts and I hope they fix things and bring it back. Until they do... too many problems.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

The new straps on my dura IV are nothing but a PITA!! they are a poor design to get in and out of... good when walking. But the old boot straps were fine. Im pretty disapointed with boot straps. 

Anyone have any tips??


----------



## GreatLakesTools

P.E.I.Taper said:


> The new straps on my dura IV are nothing but a PITA!! they are a poor design to get in and out of... good when walking. But the old boot straps were fine. Im pretty disapointed with boot straps.
> 
> Anyone have any tips??


I like mine. They take a few extra seconds to strap on, and some getting used to, but you don't need to ream on them to keep your feet from falling out. Maybe spend some extra time adjusting them? The comfort in walking on them for hours sure outweighs the few extra seconds it takes to get them on. IMO


----------



## moore

P.E.I.Taper said:


> The new straps on my dura IV are nothing but a PITA!! they are a poor design to get in and out of... good when walking. But the old boot straps were fine. Im pretty disapointed with boot straps.
> 
> Anyone have any tips??



They are a pain! I wish I had never bought mine . The heel clips on mine broke . 


Not a pair of stilts you just jump up on.. The fit is loose no matter how hard I try.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper

moore said:


> They are a pain! I wish I had never bought mine . The heel clips on mine broke .
> 
> 
> Not a pair of stilts you just jump up on.. The fit is loose no matter how hard I try.


I find it hard to tighten the plastic strap, dont know if its in, cant get it where I want. 

Mine are the super short boys. BUT I would not want to hop out of a pair that are jacked up 40"... I ussally just hop in and out, I feel like im going to need a throne to sit in to strap and unstrap them. Wish I had gotten surmags... or just the old school faithful Dura III.


----------

